# Guppy breeding



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, I want to breed guppies and I already have a male and female so what do I need for them to go and make babies?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Are you kidding? Just try to STOP them. Your female is almost certainly already pregnant.
All you need now is a place for her to drop the fry.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, have fun. The Millions fish is not wrongly named...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually guppies are not that prolific....not compared to many other fish...
a pair of guppies may produce 30-50 fry a month......
a decent pair of angelfish may produce 300-600 eggs every 7 days....


----------



## Sherry1966 (Oct 8, 2012)

If you are serious, and want to work on your own strain, it can be fun and time consuming. This is my opinion, and this is what i do. You will need multiple tanks. I have one gallon breeders, 10g grow outs, 30g for my females, and a 45g for my males, and a 55g tank for my cull tank, fry get fed to my angels and rosy barbs. I am almost ready to work on my f2 with this strain. You have to keep really good records. If you just throw in a few guppies and expect babies, which you will have lots, each girl can drop 50 fry every 28 days. After awhile they will lose their colour get week, and not be very nice to look at after all that inbreeding. You have to have patience, be brave enough to cull, (or give away lots). Selective fancy guppies can be very rewarding in the end when you say, i bred those...have fun with your adventure.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Put them in a tank together, lol. You don't have to really do anything.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> Are you kidding? Just try to STOP them. Your female is almost certainly already pregnant.
> All you need now is a place for her to drop the fry.


She died yesterday for some weird reason. I think that it was just overweight.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

So, I don't really need any higher temperatures or to seclude them somewhere?

Whenever they feel comfortable they'll start going at it?


----------



## Sherry1966 (Oct 8, 2012)

I keep my temp at about 78. If you have females and males together they will "go at it". Try to keep 3 females to every 1 male. He will constantly chase a female to death if you dont give him more than one female. Seperating males and females is your best bet though.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

lohachata said:


> a decent pair of angelfish may produce 300-600 eggs every 7 days....


tell this to my angelfish. I thing my mating pair broke up


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Pleco said:


> She died yesterday for some weird reason. I think that it was just overweight.


uhh i bet anything she was pregnant. male guppies are always wanting to do it, that's why you need to have like one male to 3 or 4 females. she probably got poked to death lol


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

PuterChickFL said:


> uhh i bet anything she was pregnant. male guppies are always wanting to do it, that's why you need to have like one male to 3 or 4 females. she probably got poked to death lol


Hahaha had to laugh at that one... do you recon she got paid?


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

weedkiller said:


> Hahaha had to laugh at that one... do you recon she got paid?


lol i'm serious. that's one of the first mistakes I made years ago trying to breed them. thinking a "cute couple" to start out and he was just relentless. poor girl lol


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

When my female guppy is poking around at the male guppy's butt, he jerks away for some reason.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I had guppies, it was horrible. My last male finally died and all I have now are just six females. It is very relieving to know I will not have anymore. Pleco you have no idea what you are getting yourself into...


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

My puffer ate my male. I'm over it now.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh, man, what a bummer! So sorry! Didn't know you had a puffer in with your guppies--puffers are actually voracious little predator fish, trapped in cute, cartoon like bodies. A puffer can even shred an angelfish (a cichlid!) in less than a day, all the while looking so sweet and innocent. If your guppies had spawned, the fry would have become delightful little fast food snacks for mr. puffer. This had been a tough learning experience, but I suspect something new is just around the corner; maybe even something better! A big ole 29 gal. tank has so many possibilities!


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

My dad gave him away on craigslist. They're so cute-I couldn't resist!


----------



## indrajit (Jan 13, 2013)

if u wnna know come chat


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

uh, what exactly do i want to know?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

lmao... got 9 guppies (3 male 6 female) today and they at it within an hour of being in the tank, got 8 neon tetras and a red tailed black shark (shark will go in my other tank when its a little bigger)
and it seems the guppies love algae wafers


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

another lmao..... 24 hours after purchasing I have guppy babies, and I think more than 1 was already preggers...
think my acaras will have plenty to munch on as there will be far to many to keep


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, all my fish love algae wafers.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

so far have rescued 7, 2 got eaten before I could borrow a breeder tank and 1 shot up the filter tube cos he got too close to the inlet lol,
ordered a marina 3 in 1 breeder on fleabay, wait till that arrives an hopefully will arrive before another starts giving birth


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Ha, is he still alive? (the one that got sucked up?

I have a net breeder, so when my molly had babies I put all 15 babies in there. Only 4 of them survived, and you don't want to hear about what happened to the first spawn.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Pleco said:


> Ha, is he still alive? (the one that got sucked up?


yup.... just cleaned my filter and there was 3 still alive in there... lol


----------



## guppy2001 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a tiger pleco and males and 1 female i learned that one of my male dieded.It was bleeding so I think that they were fighting over the female and the female died to.Ah i learned the hard way.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my guppies are getting to be such a pain in the neck..i think that i will be getting rid of them so i can have the extra tank space...


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Can you guys help me with my new post on cories?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

another just gave birth... that makes another 30+ guppies
bloody things are like mice


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

You've got to do something about that


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

weedkiller said:


> another just gave birth... that makes another 30+ guppies
> bloody things are like mice


Ya that was what I was going through.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Pleco said:


> You've got to do something about that


can either let them try and survive in the tank they are born in or plump them a little and let them loose in my acara tank... either way they are food


----------



## degraaf55 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ya I made the mistake of getting a male guppy and four females. My tank is full of fry...feeding them to my bigger fish in other tank now. I don't need like 50 fish in my 20 gallon!

and I got a pair of angels who have laid eggs 3 times now. Looks like IDK 50 eggs or more each time but the next day all the eggs are gone. So IDK where they go.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> 1 striped raphael
> 1 pleco
> 4 angels
> 4 yellow labido


All of these will eat eggs. If they vanish after lights out, it could be the parents, most likely the cat, but also maybe the pleco. Do you really have yellow labs and angels together?

Put the pair of angels in the 20, feed them guppy fry. See if they get further. Also try leaving the light on.


----------



## degraaf55 (Nov 5, 2012)

emc7 said:


> All of these will eat eggs. If they vanish after lights out, it could be the parents, most likely the cat, but also maybe the pleco. Do you really have yellow labs and angels together?
> 
> Put the pair of angels in the 20, feed them guppy fry. See if they get further. Also try leaving the light on.




Yes I do lol. I bought the yellow labs on impulse they're so awesome looking. I've actually got a 40 gallon I'm setting up now. So they'll he split up soon idk which to put where though.

And the weird thing is my angels and labs leave each other alone. The pair of Angels go after the other two when laying eggs. And I got one yellow lab that goes after all three labs and the pleco.

But either way my goal is yellow labs, some blue cichlid, and Congo tetras in none tank. And angelfish and idk what else in other tank. I want a pair of blue rams but might be better off in the 20?


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

degraaf55 said:


> Yes I do lol. I bought the yellow labs on impulse they're so awesome looking. I've actually got a 40 gallon I'm setting up now. So they'll he split up soon idk which to put where though.
> 
> And the weird thing is my angels and labs leave each other alone. The pair of Angels go after the other two when laying eggs. And I got one yellow lab that goes after all three labs and the pleco.
> 
> But either way my goal is yellow labs, some blue cichlid, and Congo tetras in none tank. And angelfish and idk what else in other tank. I want a pair of blue rams but might be better off in the 20?


That might work...they don't grow very big so knock yourself out.


----------

